# Non-Resident Lists



## Lima760 (May 4, 2011)

I know of a few people that have recently been hired by Non-Res towns, but the Admin is familiar with those individuals. How does a dept. pull a Non-Res list with preference to a particular person like that?


----------



## Lima760 (May 4, 2011)

Hence the title of thread...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

There is no such thing as a "non resident" list. There is one list, and one list only. Candidates are ranked res/dv, res/vet, res/civ, non res/dv, non res/vet, non res/civ. If "non residents were hired it was because the AA got through enough names to start interviewing/hiring non residents. Hope this helps.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

A rare occurrence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Isn't the whole residence preference the option of the municipality. In other words they could hire without giving residency preference, its just something that has never happened.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Macop said:


> Isn't the whole residence preference the option of the municipality. In other words they could hire without giving residency preference, its just something that has never happened.


For some reason I remember when I took my first CS test Carver was the only dept that did no use a residence preference. That was around 14 years ago, never saw it again.


----------

